# B6 PASSAT HEADLIGHT - HOW TO TAKE OFF THE HEADLIGHT????????



## sonnyinusa (Apr 19, 2007)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE GUYS
how th heck do I take off the B6 Passat Headlight...
I took off the 4 screws on the top of the headlight...
then I feel that the headlight is getting loose BUT I still can't take the headlight OFFF!!!!

I wanna change the headlight bulb but this stops me...
PLEASE HELP!!!!
H. E. L. P. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

you need to remove the bumper also, which is about a million screws to remove.
you don't need to remove the bumper to change the headlight bulbs


----------



## sonnyinusa (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*

SO WHAT do I do to change the headlight BULB only???
what is the procedure..
Thanks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=2706234


----------

